# iOS possible on TP?



## kyzerdroid (Dec 24, 2012)

hello
having had my TP in triple with Ubuntu and now back to double boot CM10 latest preview thanks to dev j.c.

I was wondering if it would be possible to port iOS onto the TP somehow?

thanks for your replies


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

NO- and that's a horrible question


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Somebody's gonna get a hurt...


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

While asking such astute questions, can I install and run Windows Millennium Edition on my Touchpad? I apologize in advance for the 15 seconds anyone spends reading this.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, since we are piling on here







:

you managed to triple boot your TouchPad and couldn't figure out for yourself how to quad boot it using iOS?

Don't feel bad man, we all just have way too much time on our hands.


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

Wait, you guys haven't replaced WebOS with Win 3.1 yet?

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

3.1?

I'm running Win 7. Didn't like Win 8 on my TP.


----------



## fuhrermike (Jan 30, 2012)

Only if you make a pilgrimage to Cupertino and present your tab as an offering to the fruit gods

Posted from my HP Touchpad running AmigaOS


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Lolz I'm running Windows 95/98 and DOS all the time on my HP TouchPad









http://youtu.be/hYTTrHbQcBo

http://youtu.be/aE18zKsFO3A


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I prefer ME


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> I prefer ME


Hey np just download an .img of ME here and use QEMU to run it







 Sorry I don't have an English version of it optimized like the win 95/98 I used for the Fallout Mod


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

It was sarcastic sorry.....


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> It was sarcastic sorry.....


lol np, we're all just joking around in this thread now


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> I prefer ME


I was a beta tester for WinMe and Win2000 (a few years ago) and everyone hated WinMe and couldn't wait for the beta to end so they could move on to 2000.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh- I'm sure of it. It was garbage to begin with hahaha


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Like I said, folks with way too much time on their hands.









We've probably scared the poor guy to never posting here again.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

This is a welcome break from the seriousness of the forums


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish I could install a Z80 so I can run CP/M. I wish I could run dBaseII and Abstat on it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Remolten said:


> This is a welcome break from the seriousness of the forums


OH look, Remolten got a new avatar pic.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

nevertells said:


> OH look, Remolten got a new avatar pic.


Just took off my Jellybean one in prep for Key Lime Pie


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

That's like taking off my pants today in prep for taking a shower next week....


----------

